# Any fans of Patrick Little or Jared Taylor?



## PanTheFaun (Oct 16, 2018)

I am a huge fan of both Patrick Little and Jared Taylor. They are American Patriots who put American interests first.
I was overwhelmingly excited when I found out that Patrick Little will be running for president in 2020.
Do you like them? Do you support their ideals?


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 16, 2018)

OK, I'll bite. Never heard of the Patrick Little guy. Tried looking him up. First things that popped up were nazi accustions, which don't hold any water to me anymore these days. What popped up time and time again was that he is supposedly very much against Jews. I tried looking for primary sources of what he said about Jews but to be quite honest it was too much of a hassle (the fuck do I know if some Twitter account belongs to him). He doesn't have a Wikipedia page either.

I found stuff like this statement, which I couldn't verify was explicitly made by him (again his online presence is ridiculously bad):


> Of a People, for that people, free from jews



Other stuff I found was about reparations for slavery.

So here's my questions to you:
What's all the anti Jewish stuff? Is it a religious, racist or power thing?
Does he want to errect an ethno state?
What is it that's appealing to you?


Edit: Just noticed the littlerevolution.us url in your signature. I didn't mention it as I wasn't sure it was the official website, but I take it it is. On the website he calls himself an "NSDAP Democrat". Is there an alternative meaning to the NSDAP acronym that I'm unaware of? NSDAP to me stands for "Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei" which was Adolf Hitler's party, "Nazi" btw is just an abbreviation of the first word.
If it does literally mean Nazi Democrat and you support him I have two more questions for you:

Which parts of Nazi ideology do you specifically subscribe to, what, if anything, would you disavow?
What's your stance on the socialist component of Nazi ideology?
Edit2: One more thing. What's with the German part of NSDAP?
At this point I'm thinking this is all satirical and I've been had.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 16, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> OK, I'll bite. Never heard of the Patrick Little guy. Tried looking him up. First things that popped up were nazi accustions, which don't hold any water to me anymore these days. What popped up time and time again was that he is supposedly very much against Jews. I tried looking for primary sources of what he said about Jews but to be quite honest it was too much of a hassle (the fuck do I know if some Twitter account belongs to him). He doesn't have a Wikipedia page either.
> 
> I found stuff like this statement, which I couldn't verify was explicitly made by him (again his online presence is ridiculously bad):
> 
> ...


Patrick Little is against Zionist Jews that control our media, newspapers, banks, etc. He calls them out for promoting anti gun, pro abortion, pro immigration, the hatred of whites, taking advantage of other races, blaming whites for slavery when it was the Jews that were in control of the slave trade in America, etc.

I have no problem with regular Jews but Zionist Jews. They promote things that the other races don't do publicly. Zionist Jews are a race and a religion and have been kicked out of Europe for hundreds of years due to the way they behave. He doesn't want to erect an ethno state. What's appealing to me is that he wants to get these racist Zionists out of our government. He wants to put Americans first and not have us work for Israel. I don't agree with some things like he wants Jews to give repatriations to blacks for slavery. The blacks in our time were not slaves and as such shouldn't qualify for that.

NSDAP stands for Nationally Social Democratic American Patriot . If there is anything that I agree with Nazi Germany it is the fact that another race should not come in and try to take over another's country and impoverish it. That was the whole reason Adolf Hitler got into power. He wanted to deport them out of the country. I don't believe in the gas chambers but there were camps and such and I don't agree with rounding up people against their will. I believe in national socialism.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I was overwhelmingly excited when I found out that Patrick Little will be running for president in 2020.


The more primary challengers to Trump the better, but if he's running as an independent then he stands no chance and it doesn't mean dick.



PanTheFaun said:


> They are American Patriots who put American interests first.


Are they?  Or are they the types to fly confederate flags and wear "I'd rather be Russian" shirts?  Because that type of anti-American bullshit seems to run rampant in the Republican party these days.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The more primary challengers to Trump the better, but if he's running as an independent then he stands no chance and it doesn't mean dick.
> 
> 
> Are they?  Or are they the types to fly confederate flags and wear "I'd rather be Russian" shirts?  Because that type of anti-American bullshit seems to run rampant in the Republican party these days.


He is a democrat and they are pure American patriots. America comes first. I don't agree with the Russian stuff either.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> He is a democrat


Well that's a curveball.  I don't expect he'll get a lot of Dem primary votes given the 'white victim' messaging he's running with since that's usually the Republican's schtick, but who knows.  I only want someone with a backbone that can shut down Trump's childish insult game.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Well that's a curveball.  I don't expect he'll get a lot of Dem primary votes given the 'white victim' messaging he's running with since that's usually the Republican's schtick, but who knows.


He ran for senate in California and came in second. That's pretty good.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2018)

I really dislike how he (Patrick little) words himself. What he should be saying is that he's against the general culture of Zionist Jews, not the people themselves. The way he talks shows a serious lack of thought or restraint. Either that or he genuinely wants the controversy.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> I really dislike how he words himself. What he should be saying is that he's against the general culture of Zionist Jews, not the people themselves. The way he talks shows a serious lack of thought or restraint. Either that or he genuinely wants the controversy.


I agree to an extent because most Jews who aren't Zionists tend to support Israel and put that country first before the countries they actually live in.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

Thank you for your reply @PanTheFaun



PanTheFaun said:


> I believe in national socialism.



I've never talked to someone who self identifies as a Nazi before but let me try to understand your mindset.



			
				PanTheFaun said:
			
		

> I have no problem with regular Jews but Zionist Jews. They promote things that the other races don't do publicly.



Can we sum this up as a group of people holding specific interests? I would have more questions then.

If he says he wants to free the country of people who hold specific interests how do you reconcile this with democracy? If a certain set of interests, opinions, beliefs or ideologies has to be taken political action against, then it would be no such thing as a democracy. Assuming Patrick Little has the intellect for that conclusion do you think he's being dishonest in calling himself a democrat (as in person that believes in democracy not affiliated with the party)?
Would you agree that freeing the country of such beliefs would constitute political oppression and thus tyranny? 
How would you make sure you don't end up with a belief that would have to be taken action against in the eyes of the government? Would you believe that firearms that are available for civilians would be powerful enough to challenge the american war machinery in the hands of a fraction its people, assuming you could never reach a 100% consensus amongst the population and that the military is loyal to its government?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> (Sorry accidently hit Post, this will get a big edit)
> Thank you for your reply @PanTheFaun
> 
> 
> ...


I don't identify as a Nazi though. This is a definition of National Socialism - 

National Socialism, National-Socialism or German: Nationalsozialismus is a philosophy or world view. National Socialism is based on nature. The belief that Man is a part of the natural world and that he is in no way separate from it. The belief that society should be structured in accordance with the laws of Nature.

Racial idealism is based on the love of your own people. Placing the interests of the racial community to which you belong ahead of your own personal desires.

National Socialism believes that all men are NOT created equal. Just as every individual has his own personal strengths and weaknesses, so each race certain qualities that make it different from other races.

National Socialism also believes in the improvement of your people. National Socialism's goal is that each new generation of children will be better off than the one before it.

National Socialism believes in putting the people before yourself. But there is a considerable difference in the socialism of Hitler and that of Marxist doctrine. Hitler saw nationalism as a patriotic motive to place the good of one's country before personal ambition.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I don't identify as a Nazi though. This is a definition of National Socialism



Ok you believe in National Socialism but don't identify as a National Socialist? Please explain this to me.

I, for example, believe in liberal values. I know that liberal is used differently in the states so let me explain what I mean. Liberalism means that I value individual freedom as the highest good and thus believe that government should only intervene to ensure its people's freedom. It would be the centrist position between the authoritarian left and authoritarian right. I did not particularly agree with the liberal party in Germany in recent times but I would still identify as a liberal because of my political beliefs.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> Ok you believe in National Socialism but don't identify as a National Socialist? Please explain this to me.
> 
> I, for example, believe in liberal values. I know that liberal is used differently in the states so let me explain what I mean. Liberalism means that I value individual freedom as the highest good and thus believe that government should only intervene to ensure its people's freedom. It would be the centrist position between the authoritarian left and authoritarian right. I did not particularly agree with the liberal party in Germany in recent times but I would still identify as a liberal because of my political beliefs.


I am not a National Socialist but I agree with the values.

That's fine. I want as little government as possible in my life and if possible none at all.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I am not a National Socialist but I agree with the values.



Alright. Just for the record: I did not try to ask you to attach a label to yourself.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> Alright. Just for the record: I did not try to ask you to attach a label to yourself.


I know that. 
I appreciate this conversation. c:


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> Ok you believe in National Socialism but don't identify as a National Socialist? Please explain this to me.
> 
> I, for example, believe in liberal values. I know that liberal is used differently in the states so let me explain what I mean. Liberalism means that I value individual freedom as the highest good and thus believe that government should only intervene to ensure its people's freedom. It would be the centrist position between the authoritarian left and authoritarian right. I did not particularly agree with the liberal party in Germany in recent times but I would still identify as a liberal because of my political beliefs.


In the states they call it classical liberalism


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2018)

They are both literally neo-Nazis who deny the Holocaust and believe in anti-Semitic conspiracies. They can pepper in different terms all they want, but they are still Neo-Nazis.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> They are both literally neo-Nazis who deny the Holocaust and believe in anti-Semitic conspiracies. They can pepper in different terms all they want, but they are still Neo-Nazis.


They are not Neo-Nazi's. I understand that when a white male doesn't agree with your views that you proceed to call them Nazi's but this isn't the case here. These aren't conspiracies -


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> They are not Neo-Nazi's




In Patrick Little's own words he calls himself a "Nationally Social Democratic American Patriot Democrat", which to be fair doesn't even make sense as a description (Democratic Democrat, Patriot Democrat) and it is a fair assumption that he went out of his way to use the same acronym as the Nazi Party.
Whether you like it or not, Nazi is the common abbreviation of National Socialism. I feel that we would be splitting hairs to make a distinction betwen National Socialism and Nationally Social Democracy. Mind you Social Democracy has dropped Marxist ideas to make socialism acceptable in main stream politics, which, according to your own words, is similar to Hitler's particular form of socialism. So we're really discussing the difference between "National Socialism" and "Nationally Socialist" and I don't think that's a worth arguing over.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> In Patrick Little's own words he calls himself a "Nationally Social Democratic American Patriot Democrat", which to be fair doesn't even make sense as a description (Democratic Democrat, Patriot Democrat) and it is a fair assumption that he went out of his way to use the same acronym as the Nazi Party.
> Whether you like it or not, Nazi is the common abbreviation of National Socialism. I feel that we would be splitting hairs to make a distinction betwen National Socialism and Nationally Social Democracy. Mind you Social Democracy has dropped Marxist ideas to make socialism acceptable in main stream politics, which, according to your own words, is similar to Hitler's particular form of socialism. So we're really discussing the difference between "National Socialism" and "Nationally Socialist" and I don't think that's a worth arguing over.


You're allowed to believe what you want but these men don't describe themselves this way.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> They are not Neo-Nazi's. I understand that when a white male doesn't agree with your views that you proceed to call them Nazi's but this isn't the case here. These aren't conspiracies -
> View attachment 146871 View attachment 146872 View attachment 146873 View attachment 146874 View attachment 146875 View attachment 146876 View attachment 146878


Northern Blacks have higher IQ then southern whites. 

The Irish use to have low IQ, but now they risen. 

American Black and White WW2 vets that had kids with Germans, the half German Black and White kids have similar IQ. 

First borns have higher IQ then their siblings. 

Black immigrants like the Nigerians have higher IQ then American blacks.

American blacks that go to charter schools through random vouchers have higher IQ then blacks that go to public schools that come from the same bad poor neighborhood, even when they get an education in the same building. Government run schools on the first floor, and charter schools on the 2nd floor of that same building. Charter schools are in the same building due to lack of funding to open up their own seprate school.

The majority of degrees in STEM in U.S. is earned by immigrants, usually coming from countries with less money spent per pupil compared to the U.S. Hardly earned by American born people themselves, due to bad government education. Having a hard time understanding Stem Professors in colleges is a common complaint. 

Asian Americans have higher educational attainment then whites and earn more than the average white person. 

I just wanted to make this point based on the first picture you posted.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> You're allowed to believe what you want but these men don't describe themselves this way.



What's this?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> What's this?


That's not a Nazi.




SG854 said:


> Northern Blacks have higher IQ then southern whites.
> 
> The Irish use to have low IQ, but now they risen.
> 
> ...



That was a quotation from the Jew in the photo and that graph is statistically accurate.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> That's not a Nazi.



I am willing to discuss and try to understand where you're coming from. I kindly ask you to form an argument.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> I am willing to discuss and try to understand where you're coming from. I kindly ask you to form an argument.


The *National-Social Association* (German: _Nationalsozialer Verein_, *NSV*) was a political party in the German Empire, founded in 1896 by Friedrich Naumann. It sought to synthesise liberalism, nationalism and non-Marxist socialism with Protestant Christian values in order to cross the ideological front lines and draw workers away from Marxist class struggle. However, it never grew beyond a minor party of intellectuals which failed to gain mass support in elections. Despite its name, the National-Social Association is considered a liberal party and had no relation to the 20th century Nazi Party, except their shared rejection of Marxism and claim to great power status for the German Empire.


----------



## barronwaffles (Oct 17, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> They are both literally neo-Nazis who deny the Holocaust and believe in anti-Semitic conspiracies. They can pepper in different terms all they want, but they are still Neo-Nazis.



Interesting - have anything to back that up regarding Jared Taylor?


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> The *National-Social Association* (German: _Nationalsozialer Verein_, *NSV*) was a political party in the German Empire, founded in 1896 by Friedrich Naumann. It sought to synthesise liberalism, nationalism and non-Marxist socialism with Protestant Christian values in order to cross the ideological front lines and draw workers away from Marxist class struggle. However, it never grew beyond a minor party of intellectuals which failed to gain mass support in elections.



I'm still not understanding where you're coming from. The founder of the NSV Friedrich Naumann left the Christian Social Party to form the NSV because he did not agree with its antisemitism. From what I can tell racial aspects did not play a large role within NSV. This is also notably different from Patrick Little and contradicts your earlier definition of national socialism which I would describe as more accurate in historic context.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> I'm still not understanding where you're coming from. The founder of the NSV Friedrich Naumann left the Christian Social Party to form the NSV because he did not agree with its antisemitism. From what I can tell racial aspects did not play a large role within NSV. This is also notably different from Patrick Little and contradicts your earlier definition of national socialism which I would describe as more accurate in historic context.


I can't really explain it more than I already have. All I can say is that he never claimed to be a Neo-Nazi. By the way I really didn't want this to be a heated debate thread...


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Oct 17, 2018)

Heh, I'm kind of surprised to see this thread on here.  :-)

I tend to stay away from political discussions on this site, but I'll jump in a little on this one.  I can't say that I know too much about Patrick Little, other than one interview of him that I listened to (and can't remember much of).  I do agree with him on the subject of disproportionate Zionist influence in American media, government, and finance, along with the double-standards that many hold on things such as immigration policies.  I can't say that I support any "Nazi" or National Socialist ideology, however.  I support America as a constitutional republic.

I do like a lot of Jared Taylor's material, specifically much of his material which calls out the hypocrisies and prejudices of a lot of the "anti-white" crowd.  I, again, disagree with the form of "nationalism" that he supports.  I also believe that he shies away from the issue of Zionist influence, the influence of political lobbies like AIPAC, etc.



Lilith Valentine said:


> They are both literally neo-Nazis who deny the Holocaust and believe in anti-Semitic conspiracies. They can pepper in different terms all they want, but they are still Neo-Nazis.



Please provide proof that Jared Taylor "denies the Holocaust," or is a "neo-Nazi."  I'll give you that Patrick Little appears to be a Holocaust revisionist, but I have never heard Jared Taylor espouse such views.  I could be wrong, but it sounds similar to claims that I heard against a guy named Alex Jones, where some of his political opponents were calling him a "white nationalist."  I am no fan of Alex Jones, but he is not a "white nationalist."  Again, I am willing to be proven wrong.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I can't really explain it more than I already have. All I can say is that he never claimed to be a Neo-Nazi.



I'm sorry but describing himself as a National Socialist on the about page of his own website. He IS claiming to be a National Socialist.

Calling a National Socialist a Nazi (*Na*tionalso*zi*alismus) is just like calling a field goal in basketball a bucket. It's just its commonplace abbreviation. I don't understand why you fight this so much. Would you feel better if it was Naci (*na*tional so*ci*alist) because it's derived from its english long form?

Edit: BTW Germans like to abbreviate like this. We sometimes call Social Democrats (Sozialdemokraten) Sozis


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> I'm sorry but describing himself as a National Socialist on the about page of his own website. He IS claiming to be a National Socialist.
> 
> Calling a National Socialist a Nazi (*Na*tionalso*zi*alismus) is just like calling a field goal in basketball a bucket. It's just its commonplace abbreviation. I don't understand why you fight this so much. Would you feel better if it was Naci (*na*tional so*ci*alist) because it's derived from its english long form?


Haha I'm not fighting anything but I'm just saying that I never heard him call himself a Neo-Nazi. If he is well so what? I agree with a lot of the principles of National Socialism.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha I'm not fighting anything but I'm just saying that I never heard him call himself a Neo-Nazi. If he is well so what? I agree with a lot but not all of the principles of National Socialism.



Fair enough. Here's my thoughts on this and my interpretation of his web presence.

He doesn't call himself a Nazi but a National Socialist. I seems like he wants to avoid the negative Nazi label.
He uses NSDAP (and I really don't want to use the term) as a dog whistle. He's referencing the Nazi party here and this will only be obvious to people that can put it in context.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> Fair enough. Here's my thoughts on this and my interpretation of his web presence.
> 
> He doesn't call himself a Nazi but a National Socialist. I seems like he wants to avoid the negative Nazi label.
> He uses NSDAP (and I really don't want to use the term) as a dog whistle. He's referencing the Nazi party here and this will only be obvious to people that can put it in context.


I can't prove or disprove what you have said. This is all speculation. c:


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I am not a National Socialist but I agree with the values.
> 
> That's fine. I want as little government as possible in my life and if possible none at all.


Then you're not a national socialist. A lot of people thought the same as you did prior to Hitler rising to power. The thing with being nationalistic is that minds can be easily swayed just as patriotism because those two are basically the same and the more you arem the more easily influenced you are. We've seen that countless of times with patriotic people and especially nationalistic people. They all had the same mindset prior to someone coming in power but as soon a more extreme guy came to power all those people were easily influenced by that extremist person in power. I'm not saying you are but wondering if you would still have that mindset if an extremist came to power.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Then you're not a national socialist. i've been reading your comments but you contradict yourself in a lot of ways. Also a lot of people thought the same as you did prior to Hitler rising to power. The thing with being nationalistic is that minds can be easily swayed just as patriotism because those two are basically the same and the more you arem the more easily influenced you are. We've seen that countless of times with patriotic people and especially nationalistic people. They all had the same mindset prior to someone coming in power but as soon a more extreme guy came to power all those people were easily influenced by that extremist person in power. I'm not saying you are but wondering if you would still have that mindset if an extremist came to power.


In the quote I literally say I'm not a National Socialist. I just agree with a lot of the values. I'm not okay with any extremists.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> In the quote I literally say I'm not a National Socialist. I just agree with a lot of the values. I'm not okay with any extremists.


Sorry i thought you meant you were. My bad. But still you see yourself as nationalistic no ?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Sorry i thought you meant you were. My bad. But still you see yourself as nationalistic no ?


It's fine.
I am a white nationalist. c:


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It's fine.
> I am a white nationalist. c:


I see myself not as a nationalist but more as nationalistic on a scale of 1 to 10 more as a 7. But i necessarily don't see that as a good thing. I know i am but in no way or manner is it a good thing. It's kinda hard to explain what i mean with that and i tend to follow people who are more nationalistic but over the years i have come to see nationalism as an extreme form of idea's and became more a centralist right winged person instead of a complete right wing person. I don't think i will ever be a leftie or a centralist leftie but ey maybe the same will happen to you.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I see myself not as a nationalist but more as nationalistic on a scale of 1 to 10 more as a 7. But i necessarily don't see that as a good thing. I know i am but in no way or manner is it a good thing. It's kinda hard to explain what i mean with that and i tend to follow people who are more nationalistic but over the years i have come to see nationalism as an extreme form of idea's and became more a centralist right winged person instead of a complete right wing person. I don't think i will ever be a leftie or a centralist leftie but ey maybe the same will happen to you.


I will always be nationalistic to my people and my country which is America. America is my country and while I hate to see Europe racially and culturally decline... America will always come first to me. The founding fathers have given us a beautiful constitution and country which I will swear to protect to the best of my ability.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I will always be nationalistic to my people and my country which is America. America is my country and while I hate to see Europe racially and culturally decline... America will always come first to me. The founding fathers have given us a beautiful constitution and country which I will swear to protect to the best of my ability.


Europe won't decline. Right wing parties won over Belgium and extreme right gained a tons of votes in the elections that were held on saturday. Denmark and Sweden has become right winged and so did Austria, Italy and Germany is becoming more right winged everyday. France normally would have been right winged if Macron didn't form a majority party with the other candidates giving him more votes then le penn but people actually voting for her instead because she had the majority votes. Then you have the Netherlands where the biggest second party is extreme right and is gaining more popularity by the day. Believe me, it won't be long anymore when the left tyranny will be a thing of the past. It has been more then 60 years that left was in power and that power they had is forming cracks.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Europe won't decline. Right wing parties won over Belgium and extreme right gained a tons of votes in the elections that were held on saturday. Denmark and Sweden has become right winged and so did Austria, Italy and Germany is becoming more right winged everyday. France normally would have been right winged if Macron didn't form a majority party with the other candidates giving him more votes then le penn but people actually voting for her instead because she had the majority votes. Then you have the Netherlands where the biggest second party is extreme right and is gaining more popularity by the day. Believe me, it won't be long anymore when the left tyranny will be a thing of the past. It has been more then 60 years that left was in power and that power they had is forming cracks.


I'm rooting for you, buddy! c:
There is nothing wrong with loving your race which is an extended family and just because you love your race doesn't mean you hate other races either. I want good for all races of people but my people deserve their own homelands just like everybody else.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I'm rooting for you, buddy! c:
> There is nothing wrong with loving your race which is an extended family and just because you love your race doesn't mean you hate other races either. I want good for all races of people but my people deserve their own homelands just like everybody else.


Race is a different thing. I'm not a white nationalist. I don't mind different people living together as long as culture and history is preserved and values and norms integrate with new citizens. I'm more of a right winged person that wants to preserve values and culture and as long as people take that in as their own than i have no problem with is whatsoever


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Race is a different thing. I'm not a white nationalist. I don't mind different people living together as long as culture and history is preserved and values and norms integrate with new citizens. I'm more of a right winged person that wants to preserve values and culture and as long as people take that in as their own than i have no problem with is whatsoever


To each their own. c:


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2018)

g4jek8j54 said:


> Heh, I'm kind of surprised to see this thread on here.  :-)
> 
> I tend to stay away from political discussions on this site, but I'll jump in a little on this one.  I can't say that I know too much about Patrick Little, other than one interview of him that I listened to (and can't remember much of).  I do agree with him on the subject of disproportionate Zionist influence in American media, government, and finance, along with the double-standards that many hold on things such as immigration policies.  I can't say that I support any "Nazi" or National Socialist ideology, however.  I support America as a constitutional republic.
> 
> ...


So it seems Jared being a Holocaust dentist is a topic of debate that he never gave a clear answer on and just dances around the bush. 
Also Little is a Holocaust dentalist, he's not a "revisionist."


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I can't prove or disprove what you have said. This is all speculation. c:



That's why I said it's my thoughts and interpretation 



PanTheFaun said:


> I'm not a National Socialist. I just agree with a lot of the values. I'm not okay with any extremists.



This is a statement worth dissecting, if you would allow me to do so and it goes back to a question I asked earlier.
I don't want to insinuate extremism but I would classify your beliefs as radicalism. As such you wouldn't be opposed to a democratic state but you hold beliefs that are at the far end of the political spectrum.
I find it impossible to reconcile democracy with national socialism in the form of the definition you posted earlier that includes race.

An example of what I mean in context of statements made by Little:

How would you free a country of Jews while keeping equality before the law?



kumikochan said:


> Germany is becoming more right winged everyday



There's an interesting discussion to be had regarding this. A lot of people that mention that Germany in particular is drifting to the right neglect to mention that it has been drifting to the left for the past two decades. You could easily make the argument that the political spectrum is normalizing and not drifting to the right. To give you an example: the most powerful party for the past 13 years has been center-right-conservative yet we got policy like minimum wage or very liberal migration. Before that we had a coalition between center-left and far left parties for eight years.

Antother point is that the far right party (AfD) is gaining a lot votes from all over the political spectrum. This leads me to believe that they weigh a single issue (migration) more heavily than others at this point in time, especially considering AfD's platform doesn't even contain anything about retirement.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> That's why I said it's my thoughts and interpretation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing, because of coalitions it has been more left then right since Germany mostly formed coalitions with 1 right wing party and more left wing parties so the majority always being left. Same problem we face in Belgium. I for one want coalitions to be banned. It's just a dumb system put in place by the left so that right can't do as they please since they can always oppose them by forming coalitions. Same with elections in Belgium on sunday. A lot of votes went to the extreme right and they should have won in a lot of cities but then the left started forming coalitions and gave the town a left mayor again despite the people voting for extreme right. Same in France where Le Penn should have won but Macron formed a coalition with the previous president and other left parties to get the majority wich is also not what the people voted for. A coalition is the most undemocratic thing that exists and should be banned from all countries. It's just a dumb system to make it so that the left can stay in power


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> That's the thing, because of coalitions it has been more left then right since Germany mostly formed coalitions with 1 right wing party and more left wing parties so the majority always being left. Same problem we face in Belgium. I for one want coalitions to be banned. It's just a dumb system put in place by the left so that right can't do as they please since they can always oppose them by forming coalitions. Same with elections in Belgium on sunday. A lot of votes went to the extreme right and they should have won in a lot of cities but then the left started forming coalitions and gave the town a left mayor again despite the people voting for extreme right. Same in France where Le Penn should have won but Macron formed a coalition with the previous president and other left parties to get the majority wich is also not what the people voted for. A coalition is the most undemocratic thing that exists and should be banned from all countries. It's just a dumb system to make it so that the left can stay in power



I'm sorry you're just flat out wrong about this. Since 1949 we had 49 years of a center-right majority, 17 of which were in a coalition with a center-left party, all other coalitions included a center party or a party to the right. We had 20 years of a center-left majority 7 of which were in a coalition with the far-left and the rest in coalition with the center or center-right.
Germany clearly tends to conservatism and as I've said a lot of the conservative voters are displeased with the direction the party took under Merkel. The center-left social democratic party has been in steady decline since Merkel took office but there's been no talk about a drift to the right until a far right party has emerged.

It's also worth noting that the center-left party could've formed a majority coalition with the two far left parties in 2013 but didn't because "Die Linke" has been too extreme.

Edit:
I'd also like to add that I'm very much in favor of the voting system we have here. A majority vote as there is in America heavily favors a two party system. A relative system distributes votes too much across the spectrum which was a big problem during the Weimar Republic where coalitions had to be formed between a large number for parties. We now have a mixed sytem that favors two big parties but leaves enough room for smaller parties and forces coalitions, which in turn gives you more nuances across the spectrum.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> I'm sorry you're just flat out wrong about this. Since 1949 we had 49 years of a center-right majority, 17 of which were in a coalition with a center-left party, all other coalitions included a center party or a party to the right. We had 20 years of a center-left majority 7 of which were in a coalition with the far-left and the rest in coalition with the center or center-right.
> Germany clearly tends to conservatism and as I've said a lot of the conservative voters are displeased with the direction the party took under Merkel. The center-left social democratic party has been in steady decline since Merkel took office but there's been no talk about a drift to the right until a far right party has emerged.
> 
> It's also worth noting that the center-left party could've formed a majority coalition with the two far left parties in 2013 but didn't because "Die Linke" has been too extreme.


are you kidding me ? When you form a coalition with 3 left wing parties and only 1 right wing party doesn't magically make it more right winged or centralist right wing. I know a lot of people in Dusseldorf, Aachen and so forth and they disagree with you. If you have the majority votes for the right (40 percent) but form a coalition with 2 other left wing parties each being 30 percent then that goverment in place is a left one and not a right. Majority doesn't mean jack shit for a single party. Since world war 2 Germany has been mostly left and not right like you claim it and now is steadily going back more to the right. Germany 2013 federal elections, a coaltion between CDU, SPD and Left. So how the hell was Germany mostly right if i see a coalition between left parties by just looking up a random election date


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> are you kidding me ? When you form a coalition with 3 left wing parties and only 1 right wing party doesn't magically make it more right winged or centralist right wing. I know a lot of people in Dusseldorf, Aachen and so forth and they disagree with you. If you have the majority votes for the right (40 percent) but form a coalition with 2 other left wing parties each being 30 percent then that goverment in place is a left one and not a right. Majority doesn't mean jack shit for a single party. Since world war 2 Germany has been mostly left and not right like you claim it and now is steadily going back more to the right



I apoligize in advance to further derail this thread but it's an interesting discussion 

There has never been a coalition between right wing and left wing parties apart from the center-left / center-right coalitions which only happened 9 out of 69 years. The party that has taken part in the most coalitions as the smaller party is a CENTER party (FDP - also known as the liberal party)!

The far-right party in 2013 did not make the parliament (you have to get more than 5% of the popular vote here). They only made the parliament last year with 12,6% of the vote. Although they did make state parliaments before.

My point was the center-right party has been drifting to the left under Merkel (since 2005), which is a bit more nuanced and I understand that not everyone would agree. You could interpret the emergence of a far-right party as a normalization.

I do, however, think that a lot of the vote that went to the far-right party has been out of spite or even irrational. The way I see it is that this party offers the only alternative to the very pro-migration politics of all the other parties. And people prioritize this issue heavily


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> I apoligize in advance to further derail this thread but it's an interesting discussion
> 
> There has never been a coalition between right wing and left wing parties apart from the center-left / center-right coalitions which only happened 9 out of 69 years. The party that has taken part in the most coalitions as the smaller party is a CENTER party (FDP - also known as the liberal party)!
> 
> ...


Yeah okay with that i agree. But i meant more i mean not centralist right but normal right wing politics is on a rise seeing AFD is now gaining a lot of popularity. But still i think coalitions are an undemocratic thing and should still be banned since they undermine what the people really want


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah okay with that i agree. But i meant more i mean not centralist right but normal right wing politics is on a rise seeing AFD is now gaining a lot of popularity. But still i think coalitions are an undemocratic thing and should still be banned since they undermine what the people really want



Sorry I made an edit and added some information that you may have missed.

The way that I interpret the rise of the AfD is that people only vote for them because of a single issue: migration. A lot of other issues are pretty much absent in their platform. It can also be seen as a protest of the established parties that refuse to acknowledge a concern that voters have.

Edit: Another bit of information:
Although I would say Germany tends towards conservatism there has not been a party to the right of the center-right party that has made the parliament during my lifetime until AfD. I'm in my thirties.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> Sorry I made an edit and added some information that you may have missed.
> 
> The way that I interpret the rise of the AfD is that people only vote for them because of a single issue: migration. A lot of other issues are pretty much absent in their platform. It can also be seen as a protest of the established parties that refuse to acknowledge a concern that voters have.


Really ? Well don't know much about their agenda. Far right parties here also have that as their main thing but also a lot of other things like that we're getting less and less retirement money and have to work 2 long for it. They keep raising the amount of years we have to work for less money. They also want to make it so that politicians earn less because politicians just earn 2 much money in Belgium atleast. We also need less politicians in Belgium and that's what they also strife for since in Belgium we have basically 4 goverments. A french goverment, a german speaking goverment, a flemish goverment and a federal goverment oh and i forgot and basically a small goverment of brussels. So is that the only thing on their agenda '' AFD '' or is it in a way similar to far right here ? Oh what i also forgot to mention is that they want a smaller goverment as a whole, letting regions decide more for themselves giving more power to the people instead of the parlament itself


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Oct 17, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Really ? Well don't know much about their agenda. Far right parties here also have that as their main thing but also a lot of other things like that we're getting less and less retirement money and have to work 2 long for it. They keep raising the amount of years we have to work for less money. They also want to make it so that politicians earn less because politicians just earn 2 much money in Belgium atleast. We also need less politicians in Belgium and that's what they also strife for since in Belgium we have basically 4 goverments. A french goverment, a german speaking goverment, a flemish goverment and a federal goverment oh and i forgot and basically a small goverment of brussels. So is that the only thing on their agenda '' AFD '' or is it in a way similar to far right here ?



It's not the only thing, but they have no concept for retirement for example.
They're very critical of the EU and want to implement more direct democracy (referendums). They're also very critical of Islam. They oppose dual citizenship. They're against gender quotas that we have in some places.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> It's not the only thing, but they have no concept for retirement for example.
> They're very critical of the EU and want to implement more direct democracy (referendums). They're also very critical of Islam. They oppose dual citizenship. They're against gender quotas that we have in some places.


Sounds good to me. c:


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> People can have a difference of opinion here and that's not a bad thing.


There's having another opinion and then there's denying the Holocaust. This isn't a matter of opinion, it's denial of reality.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There's having another opinion and then there's denying the Holocaust. This isn't a matter of opinion, it's denial of reality.


It's always good to have different opinions. I feel that I have to write this due to posts deleted and it makes me seem like I'm not defending myself. Haha.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

Gaming forum, discussing politics and especially about people that seem to be Neo-Nazis light.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Gaming forum, discussing politics and especially about people that seem to be Neo-Nazis light.


Well this is the place to talk about politics and so? You're allowed to discuss any sort of politics here and it shouldn't matter if they are controversial figures.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh I know very well. I check up a bit on this Little guy and he seem to be a nutjob. Free from reality. So I will now go and wash my eyes with bleach.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Oh I know very well. I check up a bit on this Little guy and he seem to be a nutjob. Free from reality. So I will now go and wash my eyes with bleach.


Haha that's your opinion and you are free to do as you wish. 
Freedom to do what you want is great, isn't it? c:


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha that's your opinion and you are free to do as you wish.
> Freedom to do what you want is great, isn't it? c:


Isn't that what mr. Little is trying to take away?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Isn't that what mr. Little is trying to take away?


Not at all. Where does he state that he wants to take peoples freedoms away?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2018)

This was fun. Not. Y'know, I'm Polish, I was born an hour or two away from the camps. I've seen them, I've been in them multiple times, I'm not having this. You want to have a discussion about the time period? That's great. I'm not having holocaust denial on this board though. My people died in those chambers too - Nazis didn't just kill Jews, they killed Poles, they killed Gypsies, they killed dissidents of all sorts. Bolsheviks weren't any better, I have no love for either side. If you want to post anti-Semitic content, you're gonna have to go elsewhere. If I see more content like this, I'm shutting it down, final warning, to everyone involved. If I see one more post about racial supremacy of any kind or any conspiracy theory nonsense, I am grabbing you by the ear and putting you in the time-out corner.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Not at all. Where does he state that he wants to take peoples freedoms away?


https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/patrick-little-neo-nazi-california/


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I understand that you feel that way but I have a right to my own opinion and I don't believe in the gas chambers. Such is life. This isn't anti-Semetic. It's anti Zionist Jews and any other Zionists of any race too. I have said it numerous times that I have no issues with any race.
> 
> 
> It doesn't say he wants to take away anybodies freedom away and as I have said before I agree with a lot of policies but not the one to deport innocent people who have done nothing wrong.


You need to check the difference between "free from jews" and "anybody".

Also please, take a trip to Treblinka, else I would recommend you never ever express your opinion about "gas chambers" again.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> You need to check the difference between "free from jews" and "anybody".
> 
> Also please, take a trip to Treblinka, else I would recommend you never ever express your opinion about "gas chambers" again.


Like I have said before I don't agree with that and the Zionist Jews have been kicked from European countries for hundreds of years for various reasons. He may be on to something.

Lets not get into Treblinka. Haha. Thanks for the recommendation but if someone brings up the topic I have a right to defend my opinion.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Like I have said before I don't agree with that and the Zionist Jews have been kicked from European countries for hundreds of years for various reasons. He may be on to something.
> 
> Lets not get into Treblinka. Haha. Thanks for the recommendation but if someone brings up the topic I have a right to defend my opinion.


That's a big difference, he doesn't say "Zionist", he say everyone with the heritage "Jew". Also Zionists want to RETURN to the Holyland. So apparently you don't even know this right?
I mean come on, atleast get your facts straight if you wish to debate it.

Oh lets, Treblinka, Auschwitz and a heck of a lot of survivers say you are wrong, and I side with them than a neo-nazi support any day of the week.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> That's a big difference, he doesn't say "Zionist", he say everyone with the heritage "Jew". Also Zionists want to RETURN to the Holyland. So apparently you don't even know this right?
> I mean come on, atleast get your facts straight if you wish to debate it.
> 
> Oh lets, Treblinka, Auschwitz and a heck of a lot of survivers say you are wrong, and I side with them than a neo-nazi support any day of the week.


How many times do I have to tell you that I don't agree with all of his policies and that I'm the one talking about Zionist Jews. Of course they want to return but a lot are waiting to return until the messiah returns and are using the Goyim for their own needs until that time. It seems you are missing some facts, dear. :c 

Funny, with all of that murdering going on there were so many "survivors". I don't want and never asked for your support. We already see what is happening to your country. c:


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> How many times do I have to tell you that I don't agree with all of his policies and that I'm the one talking about Zionist Jews. Of course they want to return but a lot are waiting to return until the messiah returns and are using the Goyim for their own needs until that time. It seems you are missing some facts, dear. :c
> 
> Funny, with all of that murdering going on there were so many "survivors". I don't want and never asked for your support. We already see what is happening to your country. c:


Then show me your sources? As far as I find, zionists wish to create a jews state in the holyland (Israel) around Jerusalem.
Well there is a lot of survivors in a school shoot as well isn't it?

My country is doing fine, sure things can be better but it isn't a hellhole as some media try to portaite it. Maybe you should take a trip to Europe and visit the camps and then maybe take a trip here? See how much gun violence we got.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Then show me your sources?


Au contraire, I think we've read enough, no additional "sources" are required. This subject is over. Hopefully we can move on and continue with the actual topic of the discussion.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Au contraire, I think we've read enough, no additional "sources" are required. This subject is over. Hopefully we can move on and continue with the actual topic of the discussion.


I have provided a source. c:


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I have provided a source. c:


*facepalm* This isn't a credited source... also what have hinduism with this to do?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> *facepalm* This isn't a credited source... also what have hinduism with this to do?


Zephaniah 2:1-2 says that there will be a worldwide regathering of Israel before the Day of the Lord: 'Gather yourselves together, yes, gather, O nation without shame, before the decree takes effect—the day passes like the chaff—before the burning anger of the LORD comes upon you, before the day of the LORD's anger comes upon you.'"


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Zephaniah 2:1-2 says that there will be a worldwide regathering of Israel before the Day of the Lord: 'Gather yourselves together, yes, gather, O nation without shame, before the decree takes effect—the day passes like the chaff—before the burning anger of the LORD comes upon you, before the day of the LORD's anger comes upon you.'"


Yes, a relgious verse. And? Where is this zioists are pure evil etc.? I'm still waiting.
Also he is called Sophonias in the bible, a minor prophet apparently.

Also it's nothing new that religion is pure evil. Always have and always will be. But that's another topic. I want true facts about your neo-nazi friend.
I want true info about your denial of one of the most horrific crimes in the history of humanity.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Yes, a relgious verse. And? Where is this zioists are pure evil etc.? I'm still waiting.
> Also he is called Sophonias in the bible, a minor prophet apparently.
> 
> Also it's nothing new that religion is pure evil. Always have and always will be. But that's another topic. I want true facts about your neo-nazi friend.
> I want true info about your denial of one of the most horrific crimes in the history of humanity.


As I have stated before. Zionist Jews control the media, banks, newspapers, etc. They are the ones promoting banning guns, pro abortion, pro immigration against the will of the people, racial violent groups such Antifa, promoting genocide of the European peoples, etc. It's funny that they are so pro immigration and banning guns because it's the complete opposite in Israel.

Isn't this getting of topic? I thought we weren't supposed to do that? What happened? :c


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> As I have stated before. Zionist Jews control the media, banks, newspapers, etc. They are the ones promoting banning guns, pro abortion, pro immigration against the will of the people, racial violent groups such Antifa, promoting genocide of the European peoples, etc. It's funny that they are so pro immigration and banning guns because it's the complete opposite in Israel.
> 
> Isn't this getting of topic? I thought we weren't supposed to do that? What happened? :c


Yes, yes we are. Everyone needs to simmer down.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, yes we are. Everyone needs to simmer down.


Can we just close this thread? It's only going to escalate because a lot of people can't handle difference in opinion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2018)

Closed upon OP's request.


----------

